# can you build your own drywall lift?....done!



## Clutchcargo

Nice Job. Is this pic before the wheels were attached or am I just not seeing them?


----------



## DangerMouse

i didn't have the wheels on it in that pic, no. it just 'scooted' across the floor to do that sheet. will add wheels today though. it'll allow easier positioning. to see how NOT to build one, see: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=28959&page=3 -=chuckle=- boy, was THAT design a flop! i got the idea from a card/coffee table we own. see most episodes of 'I Love Lucy' to see what it is exactly. it lifts up from coffee table (with side leaves down) to a square card table. but it stays level going up and down with the center 'Y' support. i simply changed the design to fit my needs. force centered on both ends pulling the middle forces the center support up, lifting the sheet. drawback #1 to me is the 10' footprint when set down to load. the platform struts act as a 'stop' to keep the platform sturdy. lifting it is still a bit wobbly, but once up there, the joists hold it more stable. it loads at 4 feet off the ground, then lifts from there. will take a pic later this morning in the 'down' position. the crank simply slides in and out of the holes to lock it in position. pull to turn, push in to catch the handle on the sides and lock.

DM


----------



## aaron.klimchuk

I was going to ask the same question about the wheels. Great job, I love taking the initiative in figuring out how something works and then duplicating or improving it.


----------



## rjordan392

Real nice. But with some more refinements to make it more steady; do you think it could compete well against commercial lifts. I am thinking you got something there that may be worth more then the time and materials you spent building it.
I am also thinking about the ease and speed of disassembly and assembly on the jobsite to go from room to room. You might want to think about protecting your design or do what some inventors do and that is to contact those businesses that do all the legwork from getting a patent through having it manufactured. Something like your design should certainly interest diy homeowners and contractors. Again, nice job.


----------



## DangerMouse

any ideas to help steady it would be greatly appreciated! thanks for the compliments! 

however:

time involved = free
materials = under $50 IF purchased. ( i had most of it laying around anyways. had to buy 4 more hinges is all )
giving away an idea to help other DIYers = priceless

that being said, here's the pic of it in the 'down/loading' position. ignore the dog....
"I" try to, but she follows me everywhere.....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

we just raised another piece and i thought it might help if i shot some closeups of the main center support mount and how the crank locks.

DM


----------



## rjordan392

I spent a few moments to try to come up with something to steady it more and could not. Maybe a drywall installer could help. But considering the cost to build one vs purchasing a commercial type lift puts one way ahead. It also allows one person to install a ceiling and that alone will make a contractor interested.
I installed a 7 foot ceiling by myself with the use of a 6 foot step ladder and a home made wedge made of a 2 x 4 and a piece of plywood. I would lay the sheet against the ladder and with the wedge close by, lift the sheet up and then grab the wedge and gently wedge the sheet enough to keep it in place. The other end of the sheet would now be resting on top of the ladder. I would secure that end first. Now how I was able to do that without breaking a part of the sheet is something I don't remember. Your design makes it so much easier. Now if I were a drywall contractor, I would certainly contact you for plans. Some designs may have their limits on steadyness but if one makes sure the sheet is balance and if one is careful using the lift, then I do not see a problem. Good luck with your invention.


----------



## DangerMouse

i think if i add 4 more cross supports on the inside of the top four runners like i did on the bottoms it'll help alot. what ya think? 
wheels may not be necessary for adjustments, but it would come DOWN smoother WITH them. so they are next.

DM


----------



## rjordan392

Yes, I think that will help. Placing them 8 to 12 inches away from the hinges might do the trick. But if the distance between runners is off, then it may cause unwanted stress on the hinges when you tighten the supports to the runners. Then again, if you cut the supports to exact dimensions, then you may not have to worry about it.


----------



## shumakerscott

*Great job*

I must give you a big thumbs up on this:thumbsup:. I was thinking about a cable winch, like to pull a boat on to a trailer. Would that work? Great job, Dorf Dude


----------



## DangerMouse

rjordan392 said:


> Then again, if you cut the supports to exact dimensions, then you may not have to worry about it.


i did, in fact, i did most measurements in 2, 4 and 6 foot increments to "KISS"
only the center upright and the two connected 'pushers' are 53" and 2x62"
12" for the crank supports. made it easier, for sure. 
cleared next area, time to lift another sheet! woohoo! 
(but first, the wheels)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

wow.... wheels helped more than i expected! easier to roll piece around to fit area and much easier coming down!

DM


----------



## joasis

I applaud you for the project. Now, if it could do what our BilJax style lifts could do, you would have a plan to market and sell. For what it appears you are doing, it should work great.


----------



## DangerMouse

yup, for flat ceilings, it's fine. anything else.... well...... that's another upgrade. heh heh thanks!

DM


----------



## Sammy

Nice engineering!

Need to paint some flames on there or mabe a big "M" .....:thumbup:


----------



## Termite

Very inventive Mouse! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchcargo

Can it double as a giant mouse trap?


----------



## DangerMouse

it hasn't yet! lol

DM


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Nice improvising and design.


----------



## DangerMouse

gosh.... thanks guys.... i have this strange new feeling.... i'd say it's pride, but if i do, won't the lift come crashing down on my head?

DM


----------



## kimberland30

Not too shabby....for a mouse.

:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse

a quick update... my son and i did all 10 panels in the new dining room using the lift. looks great! one small problem was the bottom cross support takes more of the load than i thunked and therefore needed extra support. no biggie. disassembled it to 4 pieces and storing till spring and the next room. 

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

another update. i raised the crank from floor level, and now ONE person can crank it up! holding the top runners steady while cranking up was the problem, but now that's been resolved. WOOHOO! perhaps a drawer handle mounted on the top runner to hold on to is next? that'd probly help too.

DM


----------



## Mrnagrom

holy crap. i love this.


----------



## DangerMouse

gee, thanks! think i should post some plans?

DM


----------



## TryAgain

MdangermouseM - I was referred over here from another site because of your design and if you have plans or a few minutes to toss some together...

Otherwise, you said something in a previous post about a 10' footprint, so I have to ask: How does the thing do in corners?

Thanks and yeah, cool design.


----------



## DangerMouse

the 10' footyprint is only when it's down at 4' being loaded. it's fine in corners and against any wall once it's UP. then the footyprint is 6' and it rolls right in to corners ok as the sheet extends 12" in all directions. i sent TryAgain a PM to say i'd work on easy assembly plans over this weekend if time allows. =o)

DM


----------



## FreudMyAss

*Can anyone build one of these?*

I am a gal who lives in a small town and contractors do not seem to call back, let alone show up. Go figger... I do most of my own repairs because of this. 
Anyways, I am attempting to hang a drywall ceiling...since mine recently began to come down. 
I would love to build one of these hoists to do this project...but would probably needs plans to follow. Have you actually developed plans? 
If you did, can I get a copy?


----------



## DangerMouse

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I did do plans, if you need more help, feel free to post again.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/free-plans-homemade-drywall-lift-33625/

DM


----------



## stuart45

That's a great idea DM. I might build one when my wife gets to old to lift them up and hold them while I fix them.


----------



## Hoppy51

Love the idea of this drywall lift and applauded your ingenuity. It kind of reminds me of a catapult, but, you can buy a drywall lift at Harbor Freight for $219.00. It may not last for commercial work, but would work great for home jobs. Still, I might build this just to see it work, and I'm bored stiff in Florida!
You made my night! Thanks!


----------



## mikegp

Pretty cool. For people who are not as ingenious, you could just buy one and sell it on craigslist when you're finished. I bought mine for $150 brand new and I've seen the same one selling used for $150+. So it's kind of like a free rental. Plus the real one helps you hang the top row of walls as well which was helpful for putting up 12 and 16 footers by myself.


----------



## ront02769

Didn't read the whole thread......but for like $150 you can buy the harbor freight model, breaks down to nothing for storage, sets up quick, good for up to ten foot ceilings, sell it on Craig's list when you're done....or keep it like my son did and loan it out to friends! Ron


----------

